# Tetra worm &...bubble?



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

Okay, i have another thread that says Tetras with maybe...Parasites HELP!! and you can take a look at that one too and answer the questions i have on that thread.

But, i had to movve my 3(i know that's a small group, so no critisizing cause im getting 2 more soon) tetras to a seperate container cause they got wormy problems b/c i forgot to treat them for the new fish thing for parasites.
so, i got the consequence of dealing with worms. -.- anyways, i asked around and researched and ideas were aquarium salt. so i went out today and got a big bag of it at walmart(great price :-D). my dad and i measured a little less than what they said because tetras are sensitive and i DONT want them to die :-( anywho; one tetra has 1 white worm sticking out of his chin/gill, the other 2 have a almost bubble looking thingy. one of the 2 has it worse, he has 2 bubbles that look attached to him and they've moved from his right side of his gill to right next to his mouth. do you know what kind of worm this could be? or if it's not a worm? the other one has a TINY bubble thingy and it looks like it went away. i can't get photos, too blurry, sorry guys. so, number 1, what are these things? #2: will the worms just fall off and die from the salt?
THANKS:lol::-D


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

hi


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

not helpful -.-

but i guessss anywayss.... welcome to the forum!! ask any and all questions if u need help


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

I can't help you much, but I think the Aquarium Salt should help somewhat. A couple of years ago I had some Mollies and they had the exact same problem- they didn't last a week. I know this is horrid advice, but keep doing the Aquarium Salt and maybe ask on some forums that aren't almost solely focused on Bettas. www.aquariumadvice.com is a great forum!


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

okay!!! thanks for the advice  it was helpful and i will keep posted. it looks like the worms are shrinking... i hope that's goood LOL


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

alrighty the worms have vanished from the tetras and they are still alive which is good :3. but, i noticed around a week ago that my male VT has 2 white dots/lumps(VERY small ones) on his right fin... any ideas?


----------

